# Tailless Whip Scorpion Molting



## creepyjiji (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this site, so I apologize if I picked the wrong category or whatever.

Anyway, this morning I woke up to my tailless molting, but she isn't hanging upside down, but just laying flat on the ground... Should I be concerned? Is there anything I should do to help or should I just leave her be? I'm pretty worried...


Thanks in advance for your answers!!


----------



## chanda (Nov 16, 2016)

If she's already started molting, you don't want to touch her - that could injure her - but being flat on the ground for a molt is definitely concerning. They need to be hanging to get all their limbs and pedipalps free of the old exoskeleton. Without gravity to assist them, they'll get stuck in the molt. I've only ever had one of my whips on the ground during a molt. She was hanging for the molt itself but slipped and fell after she was free, so I found the old exo hanging but her flat on the ground - and dying. (My fault - I had the wrong sort of wood in there for her (palm) and it was too slippery.) 

I'm afraid I don't have any advice at this point - either way, it doesn't sound good.  

Best of luck!!!


----------



## creepyjiji (Nov 16, 2016)

chanda said:


> If she's already started molting, you don't want to touch her - that could injure her - but being flat on the ground for a molt is definitely concerning. They need to be hanging to get all their limbs and pedipalps free of the old exoskeleton. Without gravity to assist them, they'll get stuck in the molt. I've only ever had one of my whips on the ground during a molt. She was hanging for the molt itself but slipped and fell after she was free, so I found the old exo hanging but her flat on the ground - and dying. (My fault - I had the wrong sort of wood in there for her (palm) and it was too slippery.)
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any advice at this point - either way, it doesn't sound good.
> 
> Best of luck!!!


Is there any way I could help her?? I turned on a humidifier in hopes that it might help ...


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 16, 2016)

creepyjiji said:


> Is there any way I could help her?? I turned on a humidifier in hopes that it might help ...


Sadly, not really. They are SO fragile that any wrong touch can seriously injure them, especially during or right after the molt. Sadly, there isn't much you can do  Hope it works out and she survives!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 16, 2016)

There is somebody on this forum whose whipspider would always molt on the ground...most surprising, since my whipspider and those of everyone else I know of molt from a surface.  But you never know.  Keep the humidity as high as possible and keep your fingers crossed.  Good luck!


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 17, 2016)

Perhaps I oughtn't ask, but what was the result of this situation, creepyjiji?


----------



## bigjej (Nov 18, 2016)

Which type of whipscorpion? If you mean vinegaroons, then yes they can molt on the ground. If you mean the other type (i.e. diadema) then what you've read above is correct from my understanding.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 18, 2016)

bigjej said:


> Which type of whipscorpion? If you mean vinegaroons, then yes they can molt on the ground. If you mean the other type (i.e. diadema) then what you've read above is correct from my understanding.


In the OP it is referred to as a "tailless" so I am guessing it's some kind of amblypygid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

